# Versalab Dos and Don'ts



## jerome221 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'd welcome any advice from current owners, dos and don'ts and process steps.

I'm about to order one (if there are no used ones available here - posted in Wanted) and the medium (450g) hopper (the small won't take a 350g bag) and the pf holder.

- Do you grind directly into the pf, tamp and extract without distributing?

- Should I order a new conical burr and belt at the same time in case of later supply/delivery issues?

- How many different bushings do you actually use? (I use 14g doses and the bushing calculation sheet says a 10 for 15.2g, a 9 for 13.7g of Kenya Peaberry.)

- I've seen vids of multiple 7g doses (a 5 at 7.6g) which seems a good way to have just one bushing









I'll be using it with a GS3.

Many thanks,

Jerome


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Now that's good to hear. Give my regards to Laura when you order.

Are you sure you want the hopper?.

Its very simple to add a weighed dose into the Machine. I'm afraid I just don't believe in hoppers in a home situation. Beans can stale very easily if not used within a couple of days.

When I have 15-20 drinks to prepare I single dose in advance into poly cups which I stack inside each other then I am ready to go straight through & can produce the drinks very quickly with the very minimum of staling. Up to 6-7 drinks I just weigh & put through the Versalab & then straight onto the La Spaz.

You tell Laura what espresso machine you have & they then supply a PF holder to the size required. I have a 53mm holder for the La Spaz.

The beans are delivered into the PF as a light fluffy mound with a centre hole, like a volcano. I then level off using my forefinger making close chops across the surface in the shape of a Union Jack. After that I put the PF onto a click pad set for a minimal tamp & tamp straight down & a polish. DO NOT tap the PF as this can disturb the grinds.

The conical burrs rarely need replacing. They are only used to initially break down the beans. The flat burr set does require renewing from time to time (twice in 4 years with a lot of use). When you have the V & need new flat burrs, contact me as I can put you in touch with someone who can do the flat burrs at a much more reasonable price than Versalab (main save is on the postage)

As I never use a hopper I do not get into the'bushings'. Its a good system if you really want a hopper.

For the La Spaz depending on the beans in use I weigh in at 18 grams or sometimes 20 grams giving me, bean dependent, 24-28 grams out of espresso.

I would suggest just ordering a spare belt. These last very well if you keep them clean with Acetone.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

Why do you want a hopper? I thought the whole point was for single dosing. Surely better to keep the coffee in a nice sealed bag and just weigh out what you need?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't forget to factor in the good old Import Duty!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Don't forget to factor in the good old Import Duty!


Yeah, I don't think you'll get away without that PITA nowadays. You will need to look at an additional 22%-28% of the Machine cost


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

As a matter of interest, what is the all-up price of the grinder you're ordering, including shipping and the dreaded HMRC levy? Just curious!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Don't forget to factor in the good old Import Duty!


Actually, they seem to stop and charge for everything these days. Also the carriers add their service charges!

David


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

Versalab and a GS3 should be quite a pairing


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

drude said:


> Versalab and a GS3 should be quite a pairing


Gs3 with a k10 wasn't to shabby.....


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Contemplating whether I should pick one up when next in the US. Not cheap at ~2kUSD. Hmmm


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

At least you've got the interest rate in your favour atm.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Not cheap at ~2kUSD. Hmmm


A little less actually & thats not a bad price at the current rate of exchange. Of course you'd still have the duty etc to face.

I love the way you say 'pick one up'. You couldn't exactly tuck it under your arm boarding the plane. You're talking dead weight here at circa 25 kilos.

It's solid man!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

ronsil said:


> A little less actually & thats not a bad price at the current rate of exchange. Of course you'd still have the duty etc to face.
> 
> I love the way you say 'pick one up'. You couldn't exactly tuck it under your arm boarding the plane. You're talking dead weight here at circa 35 kilos.
> 
> It's solid man!


Hadn't realised it was that heavy! With BA heavy bag allowance at 32kg it might just be possible!

Definitely one to consider. Is there a better single doser, motorised?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Is there a better single doser, motorised?


what about an EK43?


----------



## jerome221 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback.

Hopper is to:

- speed things up, especially 1st thing in the morning. Good point re sealed storage/CO2 loss - Won't have them in for more than a few days.

- If I had 2 hoppers I'd put Kenya PB in one and the taster in the other while dialling in. This is why I tried a K30 twin - which tasted horribly metallic so went back and was then told it needed 2 x 10-15 kg to season the burrs! (You don't know what you don't know, and annoyingly missed one on ebay by a $midgeon.)

- I have Ohaus infrared scales so weighing whole pf is very fast.

Current order is: $

- M3 1,985.00

- Med hopper 420.00 - I know it's only 1









- Bushing x 2 70.00

- PF holder 185.00

- Spare belt tba

- Shipping 155.00 $/£ £

Total 2,815.00 / 1.65 = 1,706 - requested a colonial discount but no go









Duty - Looks like 2.2% below 35 - anyone know what they were charged? Commodity code 85 09 400000?

Vat 20% 348

Total 2,090

Clearance + Other charges - est 110

Total Landed 2,200

Planned Mods:

- cover brass grinder bit permanently to stop popcorning.

Duty: https://www.gov.uk/trade-tariff/commodities/8509400000?country=&day=15&month=2&year=2014









K10 Fresh may have to go but will compare both 1st &#8230;....

Regards,

Jerome


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jerome221 said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> 
> Hopper is to:
> 
> ...


Did you order this in the end ....


----------

